# .Mac servers down



## karavite (Sep 28, 2002)

Funny, but when .Mac was free (iTools - whatever), the server was always up. Today was the second time in two weeks .Mac was down - the site and the outgoing mail servers.

What the heck are you guys at Apple doing with my money???


----------



## fetlock (Sep 28, 2002)

iSync, iDisk, iCal,.Mac, and no server?

I tend to be patient about things like this, but it is a bit crazy-making when I can't get my mail.

I just set up my work accounts to be forwarded to my .Mac account; I just set up iSync; I need to update my calendars for family and work--and I can't get any of it done, and I have to be at work first thing tomorrow morning.....

Arggggghhhhhhhh!


----------



## karavite (Oct 7, 2002)

I think they are down again today - Monday, 10/7 at 11:34 Eastern

"No instance available" at http://www.apple.com/macosx/ and Mail has been logging into my account for about 20 minutes now.

Again, if you are going to charge us for this, then get it together. I want a prorated credit - I think that would be 12 cents a day!


----------



## michaelsanford (Oct 7, 2002)

karavite, I couldn't get into my IMAP account either this morning around 10AM EST. This isn't the first time either.

I have the same beefs; they charge and then all of a sudden their servers stop working properly...


----------



## karavite (Oct 7, 2002)

Yes, they were hosed at Apple today - there was a big post in mac rumors today too:

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23593


----------



## karavite (Oct 7, 2002)

In my inbox today:


Dear .Mac Member,

We hope you haven't been greatly inconvenienced by the two .Mac network outages we've experienced in the past two weeks (including this morning) and we sincerely apologize for any problems you've experienced. The outages were the result of equipment failures, and since the equipment vendor has not been able to persuade us that the problem will not occur again, we've already begun installing new equipment from a different vendor.

We're completely back up and running now, and no data or mail was lost. We expect the equipment change over to be complete within the next several weeks, and we'll be working hard to ensure that there are no further issues during that time. In the meantime, we appreciate your patience while we make this transition, and if you do experience any difficulties, please go to www.apple.com/support for up-to-the-minute information and status.

Sincerely,

Apple Computer


----------



## michaelsanford (Oct 7, 2002)

Don't I feel left out!


----------



## karavite (Oct 15, 2002)

I guess they are still working on those servers - Mail keeps rejecting my password (despite it being set with "remember my password") when it is checking for new mail and this always happens when they are having trouble. It's fine one minute than not another. 

Yea, this is worth $100 a year. I feel so loved by Apple.


----------



## evildan (Oct 18, 2002)

Wow, speaking as someone who didn't buy the service, it even frustrates me. while this does make me feel better for not subscribing, I still feel for you guys who rely on that service.

When my email goes down, my work life comes to a hault. Almost all of my work is submitted to me via email. (from various sources in the US).


----------



## karavite (Oct 18, 2002)

Well, this time I only paid the $40 or so, but no way is this worth $100 a year - even if it was up all the time. I don't use their server space or web stuff, just email.

I have a seperate email account for my work, but it still is a major headache when it is hosed.


----------



## evildan (Oct 18, 2002)

I know what you mean. My work doesn't allow for off-site email checking (for security reasons). We have a web-based off-line feature, but I don't like to use it. 

But finding a POP email account isn't too difficult. Macosx offers one (as you probably already know) that's cheap. I'd use it if I didn't have access to a server where I can set up as many email accounts as I wish. I'm still a bit down that I lost evildan@mac.com, it was such an easy address to pass out to friends. :-(


----------



## karavite (Oct 26, 2002)

Saturday, 5:27 Easter time - getting smtp errors when sending mail and .Mac site will not load.

REFUND REFUND REFUND!!!


----------

